# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الاحد 28 / 3 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير 

حالة الطقس لليوم ..


 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الأحد 28/03/1431  الموافق 14/03/2010

رياح جنوبية الى جنوبية غربية على معظم مناطق  المملكة, نشطة السرعة مثيرة للاتربة والغبار تحد من مدى الرؤية الفقية على منـاطق  شمال غرب المملكـة ( تبوك ) تمتد لتشمل منطقتي مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة وتظهر  تشكيلات من السحب على مرتفعات عسير مع زيادة في نسبة الرطوبة على الجزئين الاوسط  والجنوبي للبحر الاحمر مما يؤدي لتكون الضباب الخفيف على الاجزاء الساحلية.


البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: جنوبية إلى جنوبية غربية بسرعة 15-35  كم/ساعة تصل الى 45كم/ساعة فترة الظهيرة . 
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف تصل إلى مترين  .
 حالـة البحر: متوسط الموج .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: جنوبية شرقية بسرعة 15- 35 كم/ساعة  .
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه6 و33 دقيقه صباحا ً:

  درجة  الحراره /18مئويه

  نسبة الرطوبه / 67 %

  سرعة الرياح / 0 كم / ساعه

  اتجاه الرياح /جنوبيه غربيه

  الرؤيه /16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إحالة قضية «تكافؤ النسب» بالقطيف إلى مجلس القضاء الأعلى






أكد رئيس لجنة التكافل الأسري بإمارة المنطقة الشرقية الشيخ  الدكتور غازي الشمري انه تم تحويل قضية "تكافؤ النسب" بين المواطن عبدالله آل مهدي  وزوجته سميرة اللذين يعيشان منذ نحو عام ونصف العام بـ "فراق مؤقت"، من محكمة  القطيف إلى مجلس القضاء الأعلى
وكان الزوج عبدالله آل مهدي التقى أمس رئيس لجنة  التكافل الأسري بإمارة المنطقة الشرقية الشيخ الدكتور غازي الشمري ناقش من خلالها  الأمور المتعلقة بملابسات القضية، وكذلك مطالبته خلال جلسات الاستماع باستدعاء  المدعين "أهل زوجته" لإحضار الأوراق الأصلية التي يدعون أنني زورتها وقدمتها لهم.  وقال آل مهدي ما يثير الدهشة ان التحقيقات المتكررة التي أجريت معي ومع زوجتي في  شرطة محافظة القطيف، بحضور محاميّ، لم تثبت أنني زورت ورقة واحدة من أوراق الزواج  التي قدمتها إلى أسرة زوجتي، علماً بأنني لم أقدم لهم سوى ورقة واحدة من إمام  المسجد الذي أصلي فيه، أما بقية الأوراق التي قُدمت إلى المحكمة فهي بالمناسبة صور  وليست أصولاً، فلم أقدمها مطلقاً، ولم أرها إلا في المحكمة والشرطة، وطلبت ان يقدم  المُدعي اصل الأوراق الأصلية ويتم فحصها والتحقيق فيها، لإثبات مدى صحتها، وهو ما  طلبه عمدة الحي أيضاً عندما اُستدعي للشهادة بالقضية لكن المُدعي عجز عن إحضارها.  مشيرا إلى أن أمله في الله سبحانه وتعالى ثم في خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك  عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز" حفظه الله" للجمع مع زوجته من جديد ، وأضاف :أثق بالقضاء  السعودي الذي يجب أن ينصفني، فالحق واضح وبيّن، والدعوى يجب رفضها لعدم عدالتها حيث  تثبت الوثائق موافقة والد زوجتي السابقة والتي نقضت بعد نحو عام من الزواج.
ومن  جهتها، رفضت الزوجة سميرة العودة إلى السكن مع أهلها في المدينة المنورة مهما كلف  ذلك من ثمن وقالت: لن أربي ابنتي عند والدي وأجعلها تعيش في أجواء الرعب وعدم  الاستقرار النفسي، وهو يهدّد بقتلها أو برميها وكأنها لقيطة، إن والدي أصر على أن  أتبرأ من ابنتي، لأن والدها ليس له أصل قبلي. وأضافت: أتمنى أن تنتهي قضيتي وزوجي،  ويلم شمل أسرتنا وتكبر ابنتي دون أن تشعر بما مررنا به من مصاعب مع القضية
يشار  إلى ان المحكمة العليا في الرياض تنظر دعوى المواطن آل مهدي ومطالبته بعودة زوجته  إليه بعد أن فرقت محكمة القطيف بينهما مؤقتا، تنفيذا لأمر القاضي في محكمة القطيف  الكبرى الشيخ صالح الدرويش، إذ اشترطت المحكمة إبقاء الزوجة بوجود شقيقها في ملحق  خاص في بيت الزوج في القطيف ومنع الزوج من رؤيتها لحين حسم القضية بالتفريق أو برد  دعوى والد الزوجة. والزوجان "عبدالله وسميرة" يحدوهما الأمل بانتهاء القضية بشكل  سعيد ولم شمل العائلة من جديد تحت سقف واحد .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بانتظار معرفة محتوياته

اكتشاف مدفن أثري بمقبرة دارين بعد 5 أيام من التنقيب





اكتشف الأثريون بعد مرور5 أيام من أعمال التنقيب بمقبرة دارين على  أجزاء من مدفن "حجرة" أثرية يتوقع حال فتحها الوصول إلى مكتشفات مهمة قد تدلل على  حقيقة ما يحويه الموقع .
وتوقع الباحثون أن يكون بداخل المدفن بقايا بشرية أو  نفائس قد تكون دفنت مع الموتى . 
كما نقل المنقبون قطع الفخار والعظام التي تم  العثور عليها خلال أعمال التنقيب الى متحف الدمام تمهيدا لفحصها بمادة (كربون 14)  والتي يستطيع الباحثون من خلالها تحديد عمر المكتشفات الأثرية و تصنيفها فيما بعد  وعمل الترميمات الممكنة تمهيدا لعرضها في المتحف.
من جانبه قال الباحث في الآثار  والتاريخ عبد الخالق الجنبي إن ما يتم استخراجه من المقبرة يخضع لمنهج علمي منوها  الى عرض العظام المكتشفة على مختصين في علم الآثار وعلم دراسة العظام البشرية و  الـ(DNA) لتحديد عمرها ومعرفة سبب وفاتها وما جرى لأصحابها بشكل علمي دقيق لا لبس  فيه .
وحول العظام التي تم العثور عليها قال الفحوصات ستحدد القيمة الأثرية لها  واذا ثبت أنها ذات قيمة علمية هامة فإنّ وكالة الآثار قد تحتفظ بها في أماكن خاصة  أوعرضها أو قد تعيد دفنها في المكان الذي تم العثور فيه عليها ولاسيما إذا ثبت أنها  لأشخاص مسلمين حيث تفرض التقاليد الدينية احترام أجساد الموتى وعظامهم وإعادة دفنها  إذا تبعثرت أو أخرجت من أماكنها المدفونة فيها.
وبين الجنبي أن الجرة الإبريقية  التي عثر عليها في مقبرة دارين المكتشفة حالياً وجد أنها لا تتطابق خصائصها مع  خصائص الفخاريات العائدة للعصور الدلمونية أو الحقبة الهلينيستية المكتشفة في جزيرة  تاروت منوها الى أنها قريبة الشبه من جرة إبريقية فخارية اكتشفت في جزيرة عكاز  الكويتية الواقعة في ميناء الشويخ بإستثناء أنّ جرّة عكاز "مزججة" في حين انّ جرّة  دارين غير "مزججة" وليس هذا بالفارق الكبيرة لأن صانعي الفخار القدماء كانوا يصنعون  جراراً فخارية لها الخصائص نفسها ولكنهم قد يقومون بتزجيج بعضها إذا كانت مصنوعة  لعلية القوم أو أثرياء لتكون متميزة عن غيرها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سيهات ..  وفد " النبلاء الإعلامي" يزور موهوبي ابتدائية السلام




قام وفد من مركز النبلاء الإعلامي بوزارة التربية والتعليم يوم  أمس الأول بزيارة مدرسة السلام الابتدائية بمدينة سيهات بمحافظة القطيف وقاموا  بالتعرف على برنامج الموهوبين بالمدرسة وكان في استقبال الوفد مدير إدارة الموهوبين  تركي التركي ومدير المدرسة خالد العجمي ومعلم الموهوبين حسين آل مهنا. وتعرف الوفد  على برامج الموهوبين المقدمة واستمع الى شرح موجز عنها والتي تتضمن برنامج الكورت  وبرنامج حل المشكلات بطريقة إبداعية cps وبرنامج حل المشكلات بطرق مستقبلية fpsp  وغيرها من البرامج الخاصة بالتفكير ومهاراته المتنوعة والتي تعنى بتنمية القدرات  العقلية لدى الطلبة الموهوبين وصقل مواهبهم وفق البرنامج الاثرائي والذي يتصف  بالعمق والتنوع والتماس الحاجات الأساسية للطلبة الموهوبين.
وأكد معلم الموهوبين  حسين آل مهنا أن هذه البرامج الاثرائية تحتوي على وحدات اثرائية يسير كل منها وفق  ثلاث مراحل أساسية هي الاستكشاف والإتقان والتميز. وأوضح مدير إدارة الموهوبين تركي  التركي ان خطط إدارة الموهوبين وبرامجها التطلعات والطموحات المستقبلية كما قام  بالرد على جميع الاستفسارات والتساؤلات. وقدم الوفد في نهاية اللقاء وعلى رأسهم  مدير مركز النبلاء الإعلامي عبدالعزيز المثنى شكره الجزيل لمدير إدارة الموهوبين  ومدير المدرسة ومعلم الموهوبين على الحفاوة والبرنامج الرائع المقدم لهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

معرض "طب الكوارث" بابتدائية حلة محيش 






أقامت مدرسة حلة محيش الابتدائية بمحافظة القطيف معرضا عن الدفاع  المدني تحت شعار (الدفاع المدني وطب الكوارث) بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للدفاع المدني  ، وافتتح المعرض مدير المدرسة علي البحراني وذلك بحضور الهيئتين الإدارية  والتعليمية بالمدرسة وحضر لفيف من أولياء أمور الطلاب والمهتمين بمعارض رسوم  الأطفال ، وبعد الافتتاح تجول المعلمون والطلاب في المعرض واستمعوا إلى شرح واف عن  تلك الأعمال والرسومات من الطلاب المشاركين بالمعرض . وقد شارك في التنظيم وكيل  المدرسة أحمد المرزوق وبمتابعة وتنسيق من رائد النشاط عبدالله آل رضوان.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

معلم يضرب طالبا بسلك كهربائي بالقطيف


في واقعة فريدة تعرض طالب في المرحلة الابتدائية للضرب بسلك  كهربائي على يد معلم لغة انجليزية بالمدرسة بقرية أم الحمام بمحافظة القطيف. وكان  الطالب أمجد هلال الذي يدرس في الصف السادس حضر في حصة اللغة الانجليزية و تفاجأ  بطلب المعلم خروجه من الفصل متهما إياه بإحداث شغب في الفصل,ليبادر بالخروج مستغربا  قرار المعلم دون التأكد من هوية المتسبب بالإزعاج في الفصل . وما هي إلا لحظات حتى  قام المعلم بفتح باب الفصل لينهال بالضرب على الطالب بسلك كهربائي . وقال عم الطالب  تيسير هلال إنه تم رفع شكوى إلى إدارة المدرسة حيث اعترف المعلم بفعلته واعتذر عنها  وقد وجهت إدارة المدرسة خطابا إلى إدارة التربية والتعليم بالشرقية طالبة بنقل  المعلم من المدرسة التي يحضر لها في الأساس على سبيل الإعارة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف .. ادارة مدرسة تجبر عائلة على عدم إيذاء ابنها


تعرض طالب «12 عاماً» للاعتداء من قبل ذويه بالسوط و السكين بحي  الإسكان في القطيف.
واكتشف مدير مدرسة الطالب حالة الاعتداء التي تعرض لها أمس  عندما حاول الطالب الهروب من المدرسة، وقال مدير مدرسة بيت المقدس المتوسطة عبد  الله الصعنوني : إن الطالب حضر للمدرسة وكان يعاني حالة نفسية صعبة وبه آثار كدمات  على الرقبة والرجلين وفي أنحاء متفرقة من جسمه وإصابة في اليد من سكين، مضيفاً أنه  تم عزله في غرفة مستقلة بعد محاولته الهرب من المدرسة، حيث تمت تهدئته ومعرفة أسباب  ذلك, مشيرا إلى أنه تم توجيه خطاب إلى الإشراف التربوي وإدارة التربية والتعليم  بالشرقية, وتم الاتصال بأهله للحضور للمدرسة وأخذ تعهد بعدم تكرار الاعتداء.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*حريق يلتهم الطابق العلوي من رياض القطيف*



نشب حريق صباح امس السبت  بمسرح رياض القطيف التابع لجمعية القطيف الخيرية بحي  الحسين، وذلك قبل وصول الأطفال لمقر الروضة .
الحريق الذي عزاه البعض لتجهيزات  معرض ( النخلة حكايات وأسرار ) والذي أقيم منذ يومين على صالة رياض القطيف، تسبب في  تلف الأجهزة الموجودة بالمكان بكاملها وأحالها رماداً ومن ضمنها الأغراض الخاصة  بالمعرض الذي كان من المقرر إقامته على مدار اسبوعين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«قياس» ينهي توزيع كتيب اختبار القبول للطالبات 



أنهى المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي ارسال كتيب اختبار القبول  للطالبات وذلك إلى 2250 مدرسة ثانوية في جميع مناطق ومحافظات المملكة , حيث تم  إرسالها إلى المدارس مباشرة بواقع نسخة لكل طالبة وتم تزويد إدارات التربية  والتعليم ومراكز الإشراف بكميات إضافية في حال وجد نقص في المدارس. أوضح ذلك مدير  المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي الأمير الدكتور فيصل بن عبد الله  المشاري آل سعود وقال : أنهى المركز توزيع نشرتين احداهما خاصة بطالبات التخصص  العلمي والأخرى خاصة بطالبات التخصص النظري في الثانوية العامة , وتتضمن النشرتان  الجهات التي تشترط الاختبار ومتطلبات دخول الاختبار ومدته وطريقة الإجابة عن  الأسئلة وطبيعة الاختبار ومكوناته ونماذج من الأسئلة في جزأي الاختبار وهما جزء  القدرات العامة وجزء التحصيل الدراسي وتتضمن الإرسالية مطوية ولي أمر الطالبة والتي  توضح اختبارات المركز وأهدافها وأهميتها وطرق الاستعداد للاختبارات وأهاب المركز  بجميع المدارس سرعة توزيع الكتيبات على الطالبات فور وصولها ,كما يمكن الحصول على  النشرات في موقع المركز على الانترنت

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تأسيس جمعية أهلية لأصدقاء مرضى السكري بالشرقية


كشف رئيس مجلس إدارة الجمعية السعودية للسكر والغدد الصمّاء  عبدالعزيز بن علي التركي عن انشاء جمعية أهلية تعاونية لاصدقاء مرضى السكري  بالشرقية تهدف إلى التواصل مع العائلات والأهالي خاصة الصغار وتوعيتهم حول المرض  الذي يرافقهم طيلة حياتهم.
ونوه الى وضع رسوم رمزية لأعضاء الجمعية لا تتجاوز  200 ريال سنويا ويحظى العضو بخصومات تصل الى 50% على القطار وعلى الخطوط السعودية  والنقل البري وخصومات اخرى تخدم المريض .
وقال التركي الجمعية حريصة على خدمة  أعضائها والدفاع عن حقوقهم منوها الى تجاوب ارباب العمل مع مرضى السكري الذين  يحتاجون الى الانسولين في العمل .
وأوضح ان الجمعية السعودية للسكر والغدد  الصمّاء تنسق مع وزارة الصحة فيما يخص مرضى السكر بالمنطقة ومع وزارة التربية  والتعليم منوها الى ان وزارة الصحة تنشىء مراكز للسكر في المستشفيات والجمعية تحرص  على ان يكون لها تواجد في هذه المراكز.
وحول تدخل الجمعية في التخفيف من طول  مواعيد مرضى السكر لدى مستشفيات المنطقة قال التركي الجمعية ليس لها أي صلاحية لدى  المستشفيات بخصوص المواعيد منوها في ذات السياق بمساعدة الجمعية على توفير الاشرطة  والاجهزة وتوزيعها مجانا على مرضى السكري .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العثور على «دلفين نافق» على شاطئ العقير 






عثر العديد من زوار ومرتادي ومحبي شاطئ العقير وتحديدا بمنطقة  القصار على دلفين نافق بالشاطئ والدماء تسيل منه دون أن يعلموا سبب نفوقه ،وتجمهر  الكبار والصغار حوله لمشاهدته والتقاط الصور وتساءلوا عن الأسباب التي أدت لنفوق  هذا الحيوان البحري الجميل الذي يعتبر صديق الإنسان، واخذوا يتعرفون عن قرب عن  الحيوان وسط دهشة كبيرة لاسيما إن هناك من أكد ضرورة معرفة أسباب نفوقه بين الحين  والآخر ، فيما أكد الكثير من زوار الشاطئ انهم دائما يلاحظون هذا النفوق وهو ما  دفعهم للابتعاد عن الشاطئ ومنع أبنائهم من السباحة خوفا عليهم . ومن جانبها قامت  إدارة شواطئ العقير بمتابعة الأمر وانتشال الدلفين ونقله بعيدا عن المكان خوفا من  التلوث البيئي .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تطويق فوضى شبابية في مركز تسوق بجده




تحفظت قوات أمن المهمات والواجبات الخاصة على مجموعة من المراهقين والفتيان أثاروا  الإزعاج في مركز تسوق شهير في ساعة متأخرة البارحة الاولى، وذكر شهود عيان أن  المركز التجاري الذي كان يحتفل بذكرى افتتاحه وسط حضور عشرات الأسر شهد تدفقا لافتا  من شبان عزاب ومراهقين، وحدوث مشاجرات واشتباكات بينهم، فضلا عن تعرضهم للفتيات  والنساء ما استلزم من إدارة السوق طلب العون من الجهات الأمنية بعد فشل الحراس في  تطويق الانفلاتات الشبابية، وفي الوقت المناسب وصلت قوة من أمن المهمات إلى الموقع  وسيطرت على الأوضاع، واقتادت المخالفين إلى مراكز الشرطة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مقتل فتى في استراحة


قضي أمس فتى في الخامسة عشرة طعنا من سلاح أبيض في إحدى الاستراحات النائية شمال  مدينة حائل، وبحسب المعلومات فإن الفتى إصيب بجرح نافذ وخطير في الصدر ليتم نقله  للعلاج في المستشفى العام غير أنه لفظ أنفاسه متأثرا بجراحه البالغة، وفي وقت لاحق  تحفظت سلطات الأمن على الجاني، 15 عاما، وأوقفته رهن التحري والتحقيق لمعرفة دوافع  فعلته. وأبلغ المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة منطقة حائل، المقدم عبد العزيز الزنيدي، أن  سلطات الأمن تلقت معلومات عن وصول شاب مطعون إلى المستشفى وانتقل محققون إلى المكان  وعثروا على جثة فتى في الخامسة عشرة من العمر وعلى جسده آثار طعنة غائرة، وتم  اقتياد المتهم إلى مركز الشرطة ثم إلى دار الملاحظة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إصابة 11 طالبة في حريق مستودع الكتب


سيطر القلق أوساط 500 طالبة ومعلمة، إثر حريق اندلع أمس في مستودع الكتب في مجمع  تعليمي للبنات خلف منطقة الفنادق شرق عرعر. وذكرت المعلومات أن الجهات وفرقا من  الدفاع المدني سيطرت على الأوضاع في وقت قصير وأخلت الطالبات والمعلمات دون خسائر  في الأرواح. وتم نقل  بعض المصابات بواسطة سيارات الهلال الأحمر. وبحسب  المتحدث الرسمي في الدفاع المدني في منطقة الحدود الشمالية العقيد هجيج خليل العنزي  نتج الحريق عن إشعال بعض الكتب التالفة. من جانبه قلل من الحادث مدير عام التربية  والتعليم للبنات في منطقة الحدود الشمالية نواف عبدالكريم. وقال إن الفرق المعنية  سيطرت على الأوضاع، مشيرا إلى أن المبنى حديث الإنشاء وتم تدشينه العام الماضي. إلى  ذلك أوضح مدير عام الإدارة في هيئة الهلال الأحمر في منطقة الحدود الشمالية الدكتور  عبدالله خازم الأسمري أن فرق الهلال الأحمر وصلت إلى الموقع في الوقت المناسب وتم  علاج سبع حالات في الموقع ونقل أربع إلى المستشفيات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تحذير: مكالمات مشبوهة تستغل التعداد


حذر مشرف التعداد العام للسكان والمساكن في منطقة نجران علي الدويسان، من مكالمات  هاتفية يستغلها البعض للحصول على معلومات وبيانات، منتحلين صفة موظفين في التعداد،  مشدداً على عدم الإدلاء بمعلومات لأي شخص يطلبها عبر الهاتف، كونها طرقا غير نظامية  وأغراضها مخالفة للأهداف المرجوة من دقة بيانات التعداد.
وذكر الدويسان في تصريح  صحافي أمس استقبالهم لبلاغات من مواطنين، إثر تلقيهم اتصالات من مجهولين يدعون  عملهم في التعداد، ويطلبون بيانات كاملة عن الأسر، مشيراً إلى أن بيانات التعداد  تؤخذ مباشرة من رب الأسرة خلال زيارة موظفي التعداد إلى المنازل.
وزاد الدويسان  «موظفو التعداد يحملون بطاقات تعريفية رسمية، تثبت انتسابهم إلى التعداد».
وفي  سياق ذي صلة، أنهى المتدربون في دورة مراقبي التعداد أمس الأول، التطبيق العملي  للتدريب الميداني حيال طريقة حصر المباني تحت إشراف مفتشي التعداد.

 الله يستر من هالتعداد لأن كل ذي نفس مريضه ممكن يستغله للوصول لأهدافه
واستغلال فترة الصباح وغياب الازواج والابناء .. لهذا يتوجب على رباة البيوت أخذ الحيطه والحذر
والسؤال عن البطاقه التعريفيه الرسميه لموظفي التعداد وإن لزم الامر والاحوط طلب وضعها اسفل البوابات الرئيسيه للمنازل لتمكين صاحبة المنزل من مشاهدتها والاطمئنان

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استعانوا بالحارس فسرقهم


اقتادت الجهات الأمنية في منطقة الباحة حارس مصرف، إثر تلقيهم بلاغا بتعرض عميلين  للسرقة والاحتيال.
وكان المتهم، الذي يبلغ من العمر 30 عاما ويعمل حارسا لمصرف  في مدينة الباحة، استغل عميلين من كبار السن، حين أوهم الأول أن جهاز الصرف الآلي  سحب بطاقته، بعد أن تعرف على رقمه السري، وطلب منه مراجعة المصرف في اليوم التالي،  في حين بادر إلى سحب مبلغ 1400 ريال من حساب العميل فور مغادرته.
ولم يكتف  الحارس بذلك، بل احتال على عميل مسن آخر طلب منه المساعدة في سحب مبلغ مالي، بيد  أنه أخذ الرقم السري وأبدل بطاقته بالأخرى العائدة إلى العميل الأول، وحينها أخبره  أن الرقم السري خاطئ، وطلب منه مراجعة المصرف.
وأوضح الناطـــق الإعلامي في  شــرطة منطـــقة الباحـة النقــيب عبدالناصر الغـامدي أن بلاغا تلقته شرطة  المنطقــة من مدير المصرف، على خلفية شكوى رفعها العميلان المتضرران، وأحضر المتهم  على إثرها، ومايزال التحقيق معه مستمرا لمعرفة ملابسات الواقعة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بسبب خلافها مع زوجات إخوتها
 ثلاثينية تقضي 4 أشهر في مستشفى للأمراض العقلية دون داع

 

 قضت سيدة في الثلاثين من عمرها أسود أيام حياتها داخل مستشفى الأمل للأمراض  العقلية ، بعد إن اتهمها إخوتها بأنها تعاني من أمراض نفسية وأودعوها المستشفى في  محاولة منهم للتخلص منها بعد مشاكل متفاقمة بينها وبين زوجات إخوتها. 
 
وأشار مصدر مطلع  إلى أن الفتاة التي تعيش  في الدمام قضت ما يقارب أربعة أشهر في المستشفى بالرغم من أن عددا من التقارير التي  كتبها مجموعة من الأطباء النفسيين كانت تشير إلى أن الفتاة لا تعاني من أي مرض  نفسي.

 
ونوه المصدر إلى أن الفتاة والتي تعرضت لعنف أسري بسبب خلافها مع زوجات إخوتها  دفع بهم إلى وضعها في مستشفى الأمل , مشيرين إلى أنها تشكل خطرا على حياتهم!

 
وذكر المصدر أن أخصائية نفسية في المكان اكتشفت الأمر بعد ما لاحظت أن الفتاة  لا تعاني من أي أعراض مرضية وأوصلت الأمر إلى الجهات المعنية والتي طلبت تقارير  مفصلة عن حالة الفتاة .

 
وبعد تواصل الجهات المعنية مع إخوتها أكدوا أنهم يريدون إعادتها للبيت.

 
 الجدير بالذكر أن الفتاة يتيمة الأب والأم، وتم استدعاء إخوانها لكتابة تعهد  يقضي بمعاملتها بالحسنى.


 :huh:  اشهالظلم .. والله كأني قاعده اشاهد تلفزيون  مو واقع

----------


## شمعه تحترق

للمشاركة في "ساعة الأرض" مع سكان العالم
 لأول مرة .. سكان السعودية سيعيشون في الظلام لمدة ساعة

 

لأول مرة تشارك السعودية يوم السبت 27 مارس الجاري في "ساعة الأرض" التي يتم فيها  قطع الكهرباء في عدد من المدن الرئيسة لمدة ساعة كاملة من الساعة الثامنة والنصف  مساء وحتى التاسعة والنصف مساءً . 
 
وينتظر أن يتم إطفاء الأنوار عن أهم المعالم في المدن الرئيسة: الرياض، وجدة،  والدمام، إضافة إلى عدد من الإدارات الحكومية والقطاع الخاص، للمشاركة في "ساعة  الأرض" التي تهدف لمشاركة الناس حول العالم في تقليص حجم انبعاثات الغازات الناجمة  عن الاحتباس الحراري، وكوقفة ثابتة نحو سبل عيش أفضل على كوكب الأرض .

 
وتشارك السعودية لأول مرة في "ساعة الأرض" إلى جانب 92 دولة، سيشهد فيها مساء  27 مارس المقبل انطفاء الأنوار عن ما يقارب 2500 مدينة ومحافظة في مختلف دول العالم  .

 
وستطفأ الأنوار في يوم الأرض من السعودية إلى الخليج والشرق الأوسط وأستراليا  إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وأوروبا إلى آسيا وإفريقيا، وستعيش أهم المعالم حول  العام مثل دار الأوبرا في سيدني، وتايبيه 101 ، وبرج خليفة في الإمارات، والأهرامات  في القاهرة، وبرج إيفل في باريس، وعين لندن ميدان بيكاديللي في لندن ومبنى امباير  ستيت في نيويورك، ولاس فيغاس في الظلام لمدة ساعة من أجل كوكب الأرض، إضافة إلى  مشاركة مبان شهيرة مثل رويال البرت هول، ومركز مانشستر يونايتد، وستورمونت،  وانفيرنيس، وويلز استاد الألفية، وبرج الشراع، وشركة كوكاكولا وإيكيا .

 
وكشف كولين بتفيلد مدير الحملات في الصندوق العالمي للطبيعة في بريطانيا، أن  مشاركة نحو 17 دولة جديدة هذا العام مثل السعودية، وبروناي، وكبوديا كوسوفو،  والتشيك، وموريشيوس، ومنغوليا وسلطنة عمان، وقطر وبارجواي، أمر مفرح جداً، مطالباً  في ذات الوقت الأفراد بضرورة المشاركة في هذه الساعة بإطفاء أنوار منازلهم لمدة  ساعة واحدة والعيش على الشموع أو الخروج للتنزه في ذلك الوقت خارج المنزل بعد إطفاء  الأنوار والاحتفال مع جميع سكان العالم لمشاهدة جمال كوكب الأرض دون كهرباء  والمساهمة في حماية الطبيعة .

 
كما سجل عدد من الفنادق والمطاعم والمقاهي العالمية في أمريكا وكندا وبريطانيا  وبعض دول آسيا أسماءها للمشاركة في "ساعة الأرض" حيث سيقدمون الخدمات لعملائهم تحت  أضواء الشموع لمدة 60 دقيقة، مؤكدين أن تلك الساعة ستجذب الآلاف من العملاء الذين  سيقطعون الكهرباء عن منازلهم للجلوس تحت أضواء الشموع في تلك المطاعم والمقاهي  والفنادق للمساهمة في حماية كوكب الأرض .

 
وكانت دولة الإمارات أول دولة خليجية تخوض هذه تجربة "ساعة الأرض" العام  الماضي حيث انخفض استهلاك الطاقة بنسبة 46 في المائة مقارنة مع الحد الذي سجلته في  العام حيث أطفئت الأنوار في أبو ظبي ودبي والشارقة والفجيرة .

 
وقد بدات "ساعة الأرض" قبل عامين بمبادرة أسترالية هدفت إلى لفت نظر الأفراد  إضافة إلى المنظمات والمؤسسات والجهات الحكومية إلى مقدار السهولة التي يسعهم أن  يسهموا بها في تخفيف الضغط على موارد كوكب الأرض وفي تقليل التأثير الذي تحدثه  الحضارة الصناعية على المناخ.

 :noworry:  والله فضاوه يتركوا امور اهم ويلتفتوا لسخافات

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كسروا يده وأصابوه بجرح في رأسه لخلافات بينهم

4 طلاب يعتدون على زميلهم بالسليل إثر خلاف بينهم

تحقق الأجهزة الأمنية بمحافظة السليل مع أربعة طلاب من إحدى المدارس الثانوية  بالمحافظة لتورطهم في التسبب في كسر يد زميلهم وإحداث جرح في رأسه نتيجة خلافات جرت  بينهم صباح اليوم. 
 
وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة منطقة الرياض المقدم سامي الشويرخ، أن التقرير  الطبي الصادر حدد مدة شفاء المصاب بأكثر من ثلاثة أسابيع، مضيفاً أن الطلاب  المعتدين على زميلهم رهن التحقيق لإكمال الإجراءات الأمنية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في الطائف : زوج يمزق ثوبه أمام مبنى إدارة التربية والتعليم لعدم تعيين زوجته  مديرة

 

تحقق إدارة التربية والتعليم في الطائف في شكوى مواطن يتهم مسؤولين في تعليم البنات  بالمحسوبية والمحاباة لتعيين مديرة جديدة للمدرسة التي تعمل فيها زوجته منذ أكثر من  10 سنوات، وكان المواطن عبد الله الحارثي أقدم على تمزيق ثوبه أمام مبنى إدارة  التربية والتعليم احتجاجاً على عدم تعيين زوجته مديرة لمدرسة ثانوية.

عبد  الله الحارثي زوج المعلمة روى  تفاصيل معاناته إذ يؤكد «زوجتي عملت طوال  عشر سنوات مساعدة لمديرة مدرسة ثانوية في الطائف، كانت خلالها قدوة حسنة ومثالا  للتفاني والانضباط في العمل».

وتقديراً لهذا الدور أصدرت إدارة تعليم بنات  الطائف قراراً يقضي بتعيينها وكيلة للمدرسة، إلا أنها عند المباشرة ــ والحديث  للزوج ــ فوجئت بثلاثة قرارات، الأول يقضي بتقاعد المديرة السابقة، والثاني يقضي  بإنهاء تكليف زوجتي وهو قرار يناقض القرار الثالث القاضي بتكليف زوجتي مديرة  للمدرسة.

ويشير إلى أنه تفاجأ بصدور قرار يقضي بتكليف وكيلة أخرى للمدرسة  «وتجميد زوجتي نتيجة علاقات تربط المعينة بمسؤولين في إدارة التربية والتعليم» ــ  على حد قوله ــ.

وذكر الحارثي أن زوجته تعرضت لحملة واسعة لتشويه صورتها  كإدارية منها «اتهامها جزافاً بإرسال المعلمات لجلب الفول والتميس وقت الدوام  الرسمي».

وأضاف توجهت لمدير تعليم بنات الطائف الذي وعد بالتحقيق في الأمر،  إلا أنني فوجئت في وقت لاحق بحفظ ملف القضية وحينما سألت مدير التعليم اكتفى بالقول  «زوجتك لا تصلح مديرة للمدرسة».

وخلص الحارثي إلى المطالبة بتشكيل لجنة لفحص  القرار وملابساته لمعرفة المصوغات القانونية لتعيين المديرة والوكيلة واستبعاد  زوجته

والله شكله هالمواطن يحب زوجته  :grin: لدرجة انه شق ثوبه علشانها
والا يمكن السالفه علشان منصب وتوابعه  :toung:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*فيلم أكشن..مطاردة وإطلاق نار خلفا قتيلين في حي النسيم*

**

ربما تصورا أنهم شخصيات محورية لفيلم بوليسى تدور أحداثه في مدينة شيكاجو الأمريكية ،فقد  توفي أمس شابان إثر تبادل لإطلاق نار بينهما وذلك خلال عملية مطاردة بالسيارات حدثت  في حي النسيم شرق الرياض ذكر ذلك المتحدث الرسمي لشرطة منطقة الرياض المقدم سامي بن  محمد الشويرخ. وقال الشويرخ: إن عدداً من الشباب كانوا يستقلون 3 سيارات دخلوا في  مطاردة حيث كانت سيارتان تمثلان الطرف الأول وسيارة تمثل الطرف الثاني في عملية  المطاردة بعد ذلك تطور الخلاف إلى أن وصل إلى إطلاق نار متبادل بين المجموعتين مما  نتج عنه مقتل شابين من الطرفين . وأضاف الشويرخ:إن الجهات الأمنية ألقت القبض على  كل المشتركين في هذه الحادثة وتم التحفظ على الأسلحة التي استخدمت في عملية إطلاق  النار وان القضية أحيلت إلى هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام لإكمال الإجراءات اللازمة  بحكم الاختصاص ..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في مصر .. المؤبد لشاب أجبر والدته على القفز من الدور السابع



قضت محكمة جنايات الإسكندرية السبت بمعاقبة شاب بالسجن المؤبد لاعتدائه على والدته  وإجبارها على القفز من الشرفة ، مهددا إياها بسلاح أبيض.

وذكر التليفزيون  المصري أن وقائع القضية تعود إلى ديسمبر/كانون الاول 2009 عندما فوجئت الأم -55  عاما- بنجلها عامل -30 عاما - ممسكا بسلاح أبيض ويهددها بالقتل إذا لم تقفز من شرفة  منزلها بالدور السابع ، إلا أنها سقطت على سطح أحد المنازل وأصيبت إصابات بسيطة  نقلت على إثرها إلى المستشفى.

وتبين من التحقيقات أن المتهم كان تحت تأثير  المواد المخدرة وأنه من المسجلين خطر وتم ضبطه وإحالته إلى المحكمة التى أصدرت  حكمها السابق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي سوريا .. *سقوط طفلة أثناء نومها من شرفة منزلها  في الطابق الثالث*


سقطت طفلة في السابعة من عمرها من شرفة  منزلها الكائن في حي الخضر في حمص .

و قال مصدر مطلع أن الطفلة "بشرى" ارتدت  ملابس المدرسة و هي نائمة (غير واعية) و خرجت إلى شرفة منزلها (الغير مسيجة)في  الطابق الثالث قبل أن تسقط .

وقام جيرانهم باسعافها إلى مشفى قريب إلا  انها كانت مفارقة الحياة .

وبين الطبيب الشرعي إياد مصطفى سبب الوفاة بأنه كسر قاعدة الجمجمة والنزف الدماغي على اثر سقوطها من شاهق  .

و يعد الحركة أثناء النوم أحد اضطرابات  الحركة التي تحدث خلال مرحلة النوم العميق (الثالثة والرابعة من النوم غير الحالم)  أثناء الثلث الأول من فترة النوم في أغلب الأحيان، وهو ضمن مجموعة اضطرابات سلوكية  وأحداث غير مرغوب فيها تسمى علمياً "الباراسومنيا".

و يتميز هذا الاضطراب  بالحركات  المتوافقة والمعقدة، التي تظهر بداية على هيئة استيقاظ مفاجئ من مرحلة النوم  العميق، كما يتميز بضبابية الوعي وعدم القدرة على التواصل مع الآخرين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لازال هناك المزيد من الاخبار

تابعونا وحدثوا الصفحه طوال اليوم 

 أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من  أخبار

 ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

 إن  تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه8 و10 دقائق صباحا ً:

 درجة  الحراره /19مئويه

 نسبة الرطوبه / 59 %

 سرعة الرياح / 0 كم / ساعه

 اتجاه الرياح /جنوبيه غربيه

 الرؤيه /16 كم

----------


## ام الحلوين

تسلم يمناش غاليتي شموع

والله يبعد عنا وعنكم كل بلايه بجاه محمد وال محمد

ولا نسمع الا الاخبار الطيبه الي تسر الخاطر ياكريم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ام  الحلووين ..

منووره حبيبتي 

يسلم قلبك ياارب ويحفظك من كل سوء

وحشتنا هالطله  :rose: يااارب تدومها و ماننحرم منها

----------


## ابو طارق

*خلاف على الميراث في مصر بين عائلتين يصيب اثنين بجروح ويقتل حمارا*

14 آذار 2010
أدى مقتل حمار بطلق ناري الى "فض مشاجرة عائلية بين‏5‏ أشخاص من أسرة واحدة في مصر بسبب النزاع على الميراث من الأرض الزراعية، استخدموا فيها الأسلحة النارية والعصي والشوم‏".
واشارت صحيفة "الاهرام" المصرية الى انه "قام علي أثرها أحدهم باطلاق عدة أعيرة نارية استقر احدها في بطن‏ الحمار، واصيب اثنان آخران و تم نقل المصابين الى المستشفى".
وأكدت تحريات مدير المباحث أن المشاجرة نشبت بين المصابين وأولاد عمهم بسبب الخلاف على الميراث استخدم فيها الأسلحة النارية والشوم واسفرت عن مقتل حمار وإصابة‏2‏ آخرين"‏.

----------


## ابو طارق

*مواطن كويتي أفقدته الخمر صوابه فارتدى زي نقيب شرطة داخل تعاونية*

14 آذار 2010
أمر وكيل وزارة الداخلية المساعد لشؤون العمليات الكويتية اللواء د.مصطفى الزعابي بإحالة مواطن الى الإدارة العامة للمباحث الجنائية للتحقيق معه في أسباب ارتدائه زي رجل أمن وتحديدا زي ضابط برتبة نقيب، إلى جانب معرفة طبيعة العلاقة التي تربطه بوافدة آسيوية كانت برفقته داخل جمعية تعاونية، وتوجيه تهمة السكر في مكان عام الى جانب القضية الرئيسية وهي انتحال صفة ضابط شرطة، فيما كشفت التحقيقات الأولية التي اجريت مع النقيب المزيف ان أيا من أقاربه من الدرجة الأولى لا علاقة له بوزير الداخلية من قريب أو بعيد.
ووفق مصدر أمني فإن المتسوقين في جمعية تعاونية بمنطقة مبارك الكبير لاحظوا تصرفات أقل ما يقال عنها انها شديدة الغرابة تصدر عن ضابط يرتدي الملابس العسكرية برتبة نقيب ولم يكتف الضابط بارتداء الملابس العسكرية وانما أخذ يتلفظ على العاملين بألفاظ نابية فيما كانت ترافقه وافدة آسيوية تدعى سانجاتا.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشرطة سحبت سيارة دفن بداخلها جثة لوقوفها في مكان محظور ومخالف للقانون*

14 آذار 2010
ذكر موقع  أن سحبت شرطة ميامي سحبت سيارة لدفن الموتى لوقوفها في مكان يحظر الوقوف فيه وبداخلها جثة.
وذكرت صحيفة "نيويورك دايلي نيوز" امس أن "صاحب السيارة أوقفها أمام جمعية "ريدن لدفن الموتى" من أجل استكمال عملية نقل الجثة جواً إلى ميامي لحرقها، ودخل إلى مكتبه لتحضير بعض الأوراق والرد على الهاتف ولكنه عندما عاد اكتشف اختفاءها من أمام المبنى".
واسترد رئيس جمعية دفن الموتى بول دنيغريز الشاحنة وبداخلها الجثة من مرآب للشرطة من دون دفع غرامة التوقف في مكان ممنوع في المدينة وقيمتها 185 دولارا أميركيا.
واشار المسؤول في شرطة نيويورك بول براوان إلى ان دنيغريز بدل أن يتذمر بسبب الحادثة كان عليه أن يسأل نفسه لماذا ترك الجثة داخل الشاحنة في طريق عام من دون أن يكون هناك من يتدخل لمنع حصول المشكلة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*لي عودة ان شاء  الله* 

*انشغلت  بضيوف  غير متوقعين* 

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بقرة تعشق الحرية هربت من مسلخ في ألمانيا!*

14 آذار 2010
تسببت بقرة في المانيا بعملية بحث واسعة للشرطة بعدما قررت الفرار من المسلخ مهددة سيارات الشرطة والمارة.
ونقل موقع  أن "سكان في مدينة بوخوم في غرب المانيا اضطروا الى التزام منازلهم في حين كانت الشرطة تحاول لمدّة ساعة ان تحاصر البقرة الجامحة بواسطة الياتها على ما اوضحت الشرطة.
وحاول عمال المسلخ القبض على البقرة بواسطة الحبال من دون جدوى ما اضطر الشرطة في نهاية المطاف الى اطلاق النار عليها بعدما اقتربت كثيرا من خط للسكك الحديدية

----------


## ابو طارق

*خلاف "الحموات" على لون الملابس أدى لطلاق زوجتين في السوق*

14 آذار 2010
أدت مشاجرة الى طلاق زوجتين شقيقتين لخلاف بين امهما ووالدة زوجيهما لخلاف على اختيار لون بعض الملابس في احد اسواق الخبر وسط ذهول المتسوقين والمتسوقات. وتعود التفاصيل حسب موقع الى انه  عندما قررت أم الزوجين أن تشتري فساتين لزوجتي ابنيها وعند الأخذ والرد تدخلت أم الزوجتين معترضة على اللون والشكل وتطور الامر الى اتصال ام الزوجين بابنيها وإبلاغهما بالحادثة فما كان منهما الا تطليق الزوجتين ارضاء لأمهما وسط ذهول المتسوقين والمتسوقات وبكاء الزوجتين اللتين راحتا ضحية خلاف الحماتين.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الأحد 28 ربيع الأول 1431هـ - 14 مارس 2010م*

*يمارس واجباته من دون أدوية* *أكبر وأحدث عريس في العالم.. صعيدي وعمره 103 أعوام*

**
****
**
**
***العريس الحاج أحمد عابدين*

*القاهرة - عنتر السيد*
*رجل صعيدي من الزمن الجميل، عاش حياته بالفطرة، له من الأبناء والأحفاد 80 شخصاً، وبعد عام من حياة العزوبية قرر الحاج أحمد عابدين الزواج مرة أخرى وعمره 103 أعوام الآن، وذلك من أجل أن يمارس حياته بشكل طبيعي مع زوجة أحبته ووافقت على الزواج منه دون ضغط عليها من أهلها.*

*العريس الصعيدي الجديد، والذي يحق له دخول موسوعة "غينس" للأرقام القياسية، أكد في حوار تلفزيوني لبرنامج "90 دقيقة" على قناة المحور الفضائية المصرية، أنه يقوم بواجباته كزوج نحو زوجته من دون منشطات، لافتاً إلى انه يتمتع بصحة جيدة طوال عمره، رغم أنه كان مدخناً للنرجيلة وأقلع عنها فقط منذ عدة أشهر عندما قرر الزواج مجدداً.

وأوضح العريس أنه من قرية "عنيبس" بمركز جهينة محافظة سوهاج جنوب القاهرة بـ466 كيلومتراً، وقال إنه تعوّد على تناول اللبن البقري والسمن البلدي مع السكر وعسل النحل في طعام الإفطار سنوات طويلة.

وشدد على أنه مازال يقوم بعمله في الأرض التي يمتلكها، فيحرص على زراعتها وريّها وحصدها والاهتمام بها إلى الآن، مشيراً إلى أنه مازال يباشر العمل في أرضه وهو بكامل صحته حاملاً فأسه كل صباح.

ونوّه عابدين إلى انه فكّر في الارتباط بزوجته الجديدة "نعمة" التي يراها مناسبة تماماً لسنّه، لأن عمرها الآن 57 عاماً، وأنها لا تفكر في الإنجاب بالطبع ما يجعل هناك تفاهم بين العريسين، حيث أشار إلى انه تزوّج أكثر من مرة من قبل، وأنجب عدداً من الأبناء والبنات الذين بدورهم تزوجوا وأنجبوا عدداً كبيراً من الأحفاد أذكرهم اسماً اسماً، وأعرفهم جيداً كلما زارني أحد من هؤلاء الأحفاد لأنني مازالت أتمتع بذاكرة حديدية وقوية.

وشدّد الحاج أحمد عابدين على أن المأذون في القرية لابد أن يستمع إلى الزوجة بنفسه حول موافقتها على الزوج الذي تقدم لها، وهي بدورها رحبت بذلك عندما تقدمت لخطبتها، لأنني أعي جيداً ما يجب أن أقوم به تجاه زوجتي، ولأن المرأة تريد زوجاً يكافح معها في الحياة.

وقال عابدين: كان من الممكن أن أتزوج فتاة شابة وأصغر منها سناً، ولكن اخترت ما يناسبني في هذه السن، لأن الزواج من وجهة نظري واحد وتكاليفه واحدة سواء كانت الزوجة صغيرة أم كبيرة في السن.

وتابع: فكرت في الزواج لأنني كنت بحاجة إلى إنسانة تقف إلى جانبي أيضاً بعد عام من العزوبية عقب وفاة زوجتي الأخيرة، لأنني كنت أعيش بمفردي بعد أن يذهب أولادي وبناتي إلى منازلهم الخاصة.

وأظهر العريس في حواره التلفزيوني قوة شخصيته إلى الآن، مؤكداً أنه كان من الممكن أن يتزوج شابة اصغر من زوجته، وأنه كان متردداً بعض الشيء في البداية، وأكد انه إذا لم تعجبه كزوجة سيقوم بطردها والزواج من أخرى مجدداً، مشيراً إلى انه "لولا انه أحبها ويعيش معها الآن شهر العسل بروح مرحة وخفة دم كبيرة ما كان تزوجها".

وأكد عابدين انه أدى مناسك الحج في عام 1959 أي قبل أكثر من 50 عاماً وعندما طلبت الزوجة أن تذهب إلى الحج الموسم القادم كطلب شخصي من زوجها أبدى رئيس قناة المحور د. حسن راتب موافقة فورية على ذهاب الحاج أحمد عابدين وزوجته نعمة إلى الحج في الموسم المقبل على حساب القناة، ورحّب راتب بتعيين حفيد وابن من أولاد الحاج أحمد عابدين نظراً لحاجتهما الشديدة للعمل، ووصفه رئيس القناة بأنه رجل من الزمن الجميل، وأنه رجل مُسلٍّ ويتحدث بالفطرة.*

----------


## ابو طارق

الأحد 28 ربيع الأول 1431هـ - 14 مارس 2010م

كافأه مساعد الوزير على موقفه النبيل *ضابط مصري يتراجع عن تحرير مخالفة لمواطن.. ويتبرع بالدم لابنه*





الضابط صعد مع المواطن للمستشفى وتبرع بدمه

قرر اللواء إسماعيل الشاعر، مساعد أول وزير الداخلية لمنطقة القاهرة، صرف مكافأة مالية للملازم أول خالد الحسيني، بإدارة مرور القاهرة، بعد موقف إنساني نبيل قام به تجاه قائد إحدى السيارات، نقلاً عن تقرير لصحيفة "المصري اليوم" الأحد 14-3-2010.

وكان الشاعر تلقى خطاب شكر من المواطن علي محمد علي، لما بدر من الضابط من سلوك إنساني طيب ونبيل. وأوضح علي أنه كان يركن سيارته في مكان خطأ أمام مستشفى أبوالريش للأطفال عندما فوجئ بضابط المرور يخبره بأنه يقف في المكان الخطأ، وعليه التحرك حتى لا يحرّر مخالفة مرورية ضده. 

وأضاف: "عندما أخبرته بأنني متوتر وعاجز عن القيادة بسبب حاجة ابني الرضيع إلى دماء، وتبين عدم وجود فصيلته في بنك الدم، فما كان من الضابط إلا أن ساعدني على تحريك سيارتي لمكان مسموح فيه بركن السيارات وصعد معي إلى المستشفى وتبرع بدمائه لأن فصيلة دمه كانت نفس فصيلة دم ابني". 

وتابع: "ابني أنس عمره ٢٠ يوماً ويعاني من بعض الأمراض، ويحتاج إلى نقل دماء وبلازما وصفائح دم يومياً، وأحاول البحث عن أحد الأشخاص حتى يتبرع له، وعندما أخبرت الضابط بذلك قال لي (لماذا تبحث عن أحد وأنا موجود)، وتبرع لابني بكيس من الدماء، وعندما طلبت منه أن أعرف اسمه رفض، وأعطاني رقم هاتفه المحمول". 

واستطرد الأب: "توجهت للمستشفى من جديد، واطلعت على الاستمارة التي حررها الضابط قبل التبرع بالدم، وحصلت على اسمه، وأرسلت برقية شكر إلى اللواء إسماعيل الشاعر، لأنني لم أستطع تقديم أي شيء لذلك الرجل العظيم".

----------


## ملكة سبأ

معلم يضرب طالبا بسلك كهربائي بالقطيف
و
القطيف .. ادارة مدرسة تجبر عائلة على عدم إيذاء ابنها


خبران كلا هما عكس الآخر وكلاهما في سلك التعليم 
*******************
تأسيس جمعية أهلية لأصدقاء مرضى السكري بالشرقية

والله شيئ طيب ويشكرون عليه فالمصابون بالسكرعدهم في زدياد وهم بحاجه لمثل هذه الجمعية 
*******************************
شمعة الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*بقرة تعشق الحرية هربت من مسلخ في ألمانيا!*

لقت فرصه للهرب وقالت ياروح مابعدك روح ههههه لكنها في النهاية قُتلت
*****************
*خلاف "الحموات" على لون الملابس أدى لطلاق زوجتين في السوق*
*تصرف ارعن وما فيهم حد عاقل وتصرف بحكمة*
***********************
*أكبر وأحدث عريس في العالم.. صعيدي وعمره 103 أعوام*
*ربنا يديه الصحة عريس الهنا*
***************************
*ضابط مصري يتراجع عن تحرير مخالفة لمواطن.. ويتبرع بالدم لابنه*
*مازالت الدنيا بخير وفيها الطيبين 
***************
*الوالد ابو طارق الله يعطيك العافية

* 
*


*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

وزارة العدل : صك الطلاق الأصلي حق للزوجة تجنبا لابتزاز الزوج

أكدت مصادر مطلعة في وزارة العدل أن التعليمات المبلغة لمحاكم الضمان والأنكحة في جميع مناطق المملكة، تقضي بمنع تسليم وثيقة صك الطلاق للزوج والسماح له باستلام صورة طبق الأصل على اعتبار أن الأصل من حق الزوجة فقط.

وأوضحت المصادر، أن تمكين الزوج المطلق من استلام صك الطلاق يعد مخالفة صريحة للنظام، إذ أنه وثيقة للمرأة المطلقة، ولا يحق للزوج المطلق استلامها أبدا خشية عدم إيصاله للزوجة أو أهلها أو ابتزازها أو مساومتها عليه. 

وبينت المصادر ذاتها، أن وزارة العدل عممت على المحاكم أنها تلقت شكاوى من عدد من الزوجات من المواطنات والمقيمات حول منح صكوك الطلاق للأزواج، الأمر الذي تسبب في متاعب لهن في مطاردة طليقها للحصول على صكها.

وأفادت المصادر بحسب تقرير للزميلة هناء العلوني بصحيفة عكاظ أن الوزارة أكدت أن أي عقد زواج جديد للمرأة المطلقة لا تعقده المحكمة إلا بعد أن تقدم المرأة أصل صك طلاقها، ويهمش على ذلك في عقد الزواج الجديد.

وذكرت المصادر ذاتها، أن اختصاص عقد القران والطلاق الموكل حاليا إلى محاكم الضمان والأنكحة ستعدل مسماها واختصاصاتها إلى محاكم الأحوال الشخصية في المرحلة المقبلة وفق النظام القضائي الجديد الذي تعمل وزارة العدل على تطبيقه على مراحل.

يذكر أن مطلقات تقدمن أخيرا إلى المحاكم الشرعية وجمعيات وهيئات حقوق الإنسان بشأن مماطلة أزواجهن في منحهن صك الطلاق ومحاولة ابتزازهن أو التنكيل بهن، الأمر الذي يعطل مصالحهن.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بعد تراجع مبيعاتها 35 % وقلة وعي التعامل بأجزاء الريال.... شركات مشروبات غازية تمهد لسحب عبوات الـ «ريال ونصف»

أبلغت شركات مشروبات غازية نقاط البيع المختلفة في المملكة أنها ستشرع في توزيع عبوات صغيرة الحجم، تقل سعتها بأكثر من 50 % من العبوة ذات حجم 355 مليلترا، وتباع بريال واحد.
يأتي ذلك بعد شهر تقريبا على ارتفاع تصريف تلك الشركات عبوات في الأسواق من حجم 500 مليلتر بقيمة ريالين، ما أعطى انطباعا إيجابيا لدى تلك الشركات بضرورة تسريع إنزال خطها الإنتاجي الجديد من العبوات الصغيرة التي تباع بريال للسوق المحلية. 
وكانت مبيعات تلك الشركات قد تراجعت بنسبة 35 % في أعقاب إقدامها على رفع أسعار عبواتها قبل ثلاثة أشهر، طبقا لما أكدته محال تجارية كبرى. 
وكشفت مصادر مطلعة أن شركات المشروبات الغازية تمهد بهذه الخطوة لسحب العبوات ذات سعر 1.5 ريال من السوق بسبب عدم انتشار وعي التعامل بأجزاء الريال بين المستهلكين، خصوصا وأن هذا الحجم هو الوحيد من بين بقية الأحجام الأخرى التي يجري التعامل معها بأجزاء الريال، مؤكدة في الوقت ذاته أن تلك العملية لم تأت بسبب انخفاض أسعار السكر في ظل ارتفاع بقية أسعار المدخلات الأخرى.
وأوضحت المصادر أن هذه الخطوات هي نتاج الاتصالات المكثفة التي جرت بين وزارة التجارة والشركات في أعقاب فترة الزيادة، خصوصا وأن الأخيرة أكدت للوزارة حرصها على إيجاد حلول تناسب قدرات القوى الشرائية لدى المستهلكين دون أن تتحمل أية خسائر.
وحول تلك الخطوة من جانب الشركات، أوضح عضو اللجنة التجارية الوطنية محمود رشوان أن الشركات الصناعية بشكل عام، بما فيها شركات المشروبات الغازية تعمل دائما وفق معادلة لحساب التكلفة من خلال المدخلات في الصناعة، بما فيها تكاليف المواد الخام، الطاقة، العمالة، وبقية المصاريف التشغيلية والإدارية التي تندرج تحت مسمى ما يعرف بـ«المصاريف العمومية»، سعيا للوصول إلى نقطة التعادل المالي، بعدها تضيف الشركات هوامش ربحية يتفاوت حسابها من شركة إلى أخرى بحسب الانتشار والكميات وعوامل أخرى -على حد تعبيره.
وأضاف أن الأسعار الحالية تعد معقولة قياسا بالأسعار العالمية ،إذ إن المشروبات الغازية تعد من السلع الأكثر استهلاكا في العالم لذلك فهي سلع معيارية تقاس عليها أمور كثيرة من قبل المحللين والمختصين الاقتصاديين.
وكانت شركات المشروبات الغازية قد أطلقت أسعارها الجديدة في شهر ديسمبر الماضي ليصبح سعر العبوة سعة 355 ملليتر ريالا ونصف الريال، والعبوة سعة اللتر بقيمة ثلاثة ريالات، والعبوة سعة الـ 2.25 لتر بقيمة خمسة ريالات.
وعزا التجار آنذاك بحسب عكاظ أسباب الزيادة إلى ارتفاع أسعار السكر -قبل انخفاضه أخيرا-، النكهات، أسعار البوليمرات التي تدخل في صناعة البلاستيك الخاص بالقوارير، أسعار الزجاج المصنوع محليا، أسعار رقائق الألمنيوم المستوردة التي تدخل في صناعة المعلبات المحتوية على المشروب، وارتفاع سعر الكيلو واط للكهرباء.

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

_يعطيكم الف عافية_ 
_على الاخباااارررررر_
_ولاعدمنا من الجديد انشاء الله_ 
_تقبلوووو احترامي_

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..





> *خلاف على الميراث في مصر بين عائلتين يصيب اثنين بجروح ويقتل حمارا*



 :huh:  صايره الناس مثل البارود يبغى أبسط شرر ويشتعل





> *مواطن كويتي أفقدته الخمر صوابه فارتدى زي نقيب شرطة داخل تعاونية*



 :bigsmile:  الظاهر هالفتره الشرطه طايح حظهم  :toung:  ملاحظه انو منتشره عنهم مقاطع عاليوتيوب

وشغلات تنصب في تشويه الصوره وكلها لها علاقه بالزي الرسمي .





> *بقرة تعشق الحرية هربت من مسلخ في ألمانيا!*



البقره قاعده تتذكر أيام الطفوله وحبت تركض شوي ولسان حالها يقول : الشاطر اللي يمسكني  :lol: 




> *خلاف "الحموات" على لون الملابس أدى لطلاق زوجتين في السوق*



ههههههه شر البلية ما يضحك  :bigsmile:  والله ناس فاضيه بس يدوروا عالمشاكل والهم
لا وعرسان الغفله  :grin: كنهم ماصدقوا وعلى طول طلاق ايي بالناااقص




> *أكبر وأحدث عريس في العالم.. صعيدي وعمره 103 أعوام*



الطيب في الموضوع انه ما اختار شابه ..  الله يوفقهم





> *ضابط مصري يتراجع عن تحرير مخالفة لمواطن.. ويتبرع بالدم لابنه*



حلوو تصرف الضابط بس ردت فعل الاب احلى

يسلمووو باباتي عالنشره ويعطيك العافيه عالجهود

وبالنسبه للضيوف اللي قطعو عليك انذماجك مع الاخبار والمنتدى  :toung:  تعيش وتاكل غيرها

______________________
_______________

ملوووكه .. 





> وزارة العدل : صك الطلاق الأصلي حق للزوجة تجنبا لابتزاز الزوج



تماام لأن بالفعل بعض الازواج من يطلق يستأسد ويتعامل بعدائيه بغيضه رامي عشرة سنين ورا ظهره .





> عد تراجع مبيعاتها 35 % وقلة وعي التعامل بأجزاء الريال.... شركات مشروبات غازية تمهد لسحب عبوات الـ «ريال ونصف»



ههههههههه  :deh:  عجبتني (قلة وعي التعامل بأجزاء الريال) هههه راحت عليك يابيبسي خلااااص

يسلموو حبيبة ألبي يعطيك العافيه ياارب عالجهد

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حبك ملكني ..

يعافيك ويسلم قلبك ياارب

تسلم هالطله وتدووم لنا ياارب

مووفقه لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سرقة سيارة بالقطيف بداخلها طفلة بالمقعد الخلفي والجناة  يسلمون أنفسهم للأمن





اشتبهت دورية الأمن في ثلاثة شبان يتجولون في ساعة متأخرة من الليل بأحد الأحياء  بمحافظة القطيف وقال العميد يوسف القحطاني الناطق الأمني لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية انه  باستيقافهم هرب أحدهم من الدورية إلى داخل الحي ، وعند مشاهدته سيارة متوقفه أمام  أحد المنازل ومحركها في حالة دوران ركب السيارة واستقلها في الهروب ، وبعد مغادرته  الموقع أكتشف أن بها طفلة تبلغ من العمر 3سنوات تقبع في المقعد الخلفي للسيارة  .
وأشار إلى أنه قام على الفور بتسليم نفسه مع الطفلة ، وتبين أنه سعودي الجنسية  وتم تسليم الطفلة والسيارة لوالدها الذي حضر في ذلك الوقت وقدم بلاغاً عن الحادثة ،  موضحاً أن الطفلة لم تتعرض لأي سوء .
وحذر مصدر مسئول امني من عاقبة ترك محرك  السيارة في حالة تشغيل ، مما يجعل ضعاف النفوس في حالة تأهب لمثل هذه الأحوال ،  وحفاظا على مصلحة الجميع وللصالح العام يتأكد الاهتمام في جوانب السيارات وحالتها  التشغيلية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

على إثر اشاعة سرت عن وفاة مبارك... نجار يدعى انه رئيساً  لمصر





تصاعدت حدة التوتر في أوساط الشارع المصري أمس عقب سريان اشاعة مفادها وفاة الرئيس  المصري محمد حسني مبارك اكلينيكا في ألمانيا،حيث إدعى أحد النجارين أنه الأولى بحكم  مصر من أحزاب المعارضة والبرلمانيين وغيرهم من المرشحين لحكم البلاد.
وأوضح  النجار لعدد من اهالى القاهرة بأنه الأكثر صبراً من المصريين أنفسهم وشارك في حرب  أكتوبر ودخل إلى المستشفيات وتردد عليها كثيراً بدواعي الإصابة التي تعرض لها في  تلك الحرب.
وأكد عدد من المواطنين  أن مواقع افريقية مشهورة هي  من أورد خبر الوفاة بالأمس نقلاً عن أطباء ألمان بالمدينة ،مشيرين أن المصادر أكدت  لهم الوفاة الإكلينيكية في ألمانيا عقب عملية استئصال مرارة في مدينة هايدلبرج  الألمانية، حيث وُصفت العملية بأنها ناجحة إلى حد ما وانه لا يزال في العناية  المركزية.
وعلى الرغم من إعلان التلفزيون المصري ليلة أمس أن الرئيس بخير وانه  تناول القهوة مع طبيبه الخاص إلا أن حالة من الترقب والحذر الغير مسبوق سادت الشارع  المصري فيما توجهت قطاعات كبيرة من الشباب واحتلت كافيهات الانترنت للحصول على  معلومة موثقة تثبت الوفاة الوهمية.
وقد أصبح الحديث عن وفاة حسني مبارك أمراً  أشبه بـ"حديث مجالس" لقطاعات كبيرة من أبناء الشعب المصري التي تركت العمل وتفرغت  لمتابعة هذا الحدث الهام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كان ذلك بخصوص عملية مبارك

اما فيما يخص عملية المالكي وبعد انتشار خبر محاولة اغتياله واصابته بطلق ناري في رجله ...

*مقربون من المالكي: أنباء محاولة اغتياله كاذبة*






 
نفى قياديون مقربون من رئيس الوزراء نوري المالكي ما تناقلته بعض وسائل الإعلام  عن دخول رئيس الوزراء نوري المالكي إلى المستشفى بسبب تعرضه لمحاولة اغتيال  فاشلة.


القيادي في ائتلاف دولة القانون خالد الأسدي قال  " أن  رئيس  الوزراء دخل إلى المستشفى لإجراء عملية صغيرة لتفتيت الحصى في إحدى كليتيه ولا صحة  لمحاولة اغتيال أو إطلاق نار أدت به إلى دخول المستشفى".


وأعرب الأسدي عن استغرابه إزاء ما سماه «إثارة مثل هذه المواضيع الكاذبة في  هذا الوقت».

وأكد السيد علي العلاق القيادي في حزب الدعوة جناح المالكي "أن  ما يطرح في بعض وسائل الإعلام عن محاولة اغتيال للمالكي لا أساس أو مبرر له على  الإطلاق لان رئيس الوزراء دخل المستشفى لسبب عارض صحي مفاجئ وتم علاجه وخرج بعد  ذلك.


 وقال العلاق في تصريح صحفي "إن دخول المالكي إلى مستشفى مدينة الطب في  بغداد ربما حدث باستشارة احد الأطباء الذين يعملون في المستشفى المذكور, أما محاولة  اغتياله فتلك مسألة غير واردة أصلاً ولا مبرر أو أساس لها.

عضو ائتلاف دولة  القانون حيدر الجوراني نفى هذه الأنباء مضيفاً أن" وسائل الأعلام وأجهزة المخابرات  المعادية تحاول بث الإشاعات والدعايات من اجل التشويش على العراقيين خاصةً بعد نجاح  الانتخابات البرلمانية، مبينا أن هكذا أنباء عارية عن الصحة ولا مبرر لها أطلاقا  ".


وأضاف أن "دخول المالكي إلى المستشفى كان لتلقي العلاج لإصابته بوعكة صحية  بسيطة وكانت بطلب من احد الأطباء المشرفين على علاجه وتماثل للشفاف وقد غادرها وهو  بصحة جيده ،مطالبا وسائل الأعلام بضرورة توخي ألدقه في نقل المعلومات واعتماد  المصداقية في تناقل الأخبار".


وفي السياق ذاته نفى وزير الصحة العراقي الدكتور صالح الحسناوي أن المالكي  تعرض إلى محاولة اغتيال، وقال الحسناوي أن "رئيس الوزراء ادخل مستشفى مدينة الطب،  وتحت إشراف كادر طبي عراقي، لإجراء عملية جراحية لرفع أكياس دهنية"، مؤكد أن  المالكي "خرج بنفس اليوم وهو اليوم يتمتع بصحة جيدة". وأضاف "لا صحة للإخبار التي  نشرت بشأن تعرضه إلى محاولة اغتيال "داعياً الصحف إلى "التزام الحياد  والموضوعية".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مواطن يسدد آخر عدة طعنات تنقله للمستشف مصابا بعيون  الإحساء





سدد مواطن عشريني عدة طعنات صوب آخر بسكين بسبب خلاف وقع بينهما وأصابه في فخذه  وكتفه في مركز العيون بمحافظة الاحساء تم نقله على أثرها للمستشفى.
وفي حيثيات  الواقعة وفقا للناطق الأمني لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني فقد تسلم  مركز العيون بشرطة محافظة الإحساء تقرير دورية الأمن عن تلقي غرفة العمليات بلاغاً  عن إسعاف مواطن من قبل الهلال الأحمر لأحد المستشفيات عقب تعرضه لطعنات بسكين في  أنحاء متفرقة من جسمه.
وقال القحطاني أنه و بالانتقال إليه تبين أن الطعنات كانت  في الكتف والفخذ وأسفل الركبة من قبل مواطن آخر بسبب خلاف بينهما، مشيرا إلى انه  جرى تنويم المصاب على أثرها المستشفى وحالته الصحية مستقره ،وتم اتخاذ اللازم وجار  إحضار المدعى عليه والتحقيق والبحث جاريان.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه12 و3 دقائق بعد منتصف الليل:

 درجة  الحراره /23مئويه

 نسبة الرطوبه / 37 %

 سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

 اتجاه الرياح /شماليه غربيه

 الرؤيه /16 كم

----------


## ابو طارق

على إثر اشاعة سرت عن وفاة مبارك... نجار يدعى انه رئيساً لمصر



*  اللهم لا شماتة   بس  خلينا نخلص من المنافقين والظالمين* 

*الذين استباحوا  كل شيئ وبدون ان يرف لهم جفن* 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


وبالنسبه للضيوف اللي قطعو عليك انذماجك مع الاخبار والمنتدى  تعيش وتاكل غيرها

 
*هيدي  دعوة  حلوة  ((  مقبولة منك ))*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

واااو صاار لي زمان ماقريت النشرة الإخبارية...
أخبار متفرقة ومتنوعة ولا تخلو من الطرافة ...
اليوم حالة الإنتحار متغيبة بس طالعة موضة المعلمين والطلاب
والله يستر من الأيام الجاية ..
شمووعة  *  عم أبو طارق  *  ملووكة  *
يعطيكم العافية وعساكم على القوة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...




وقد وجهت إدارة المدرسة خطابا إلى إدارة التربية والتعليم بالشرقية طالبة بنقل المعلم من المدرسة التي يحضر لها في الأساس على سبيل الإعارة. 
>>ياعلييي مو معلم هذا...وش صاير  !!!  نصف العنف الاجتماعي من هالمعلمين ...وفي النهاية هو انتداب للمدرسة مو مرسم بعد....!!!!  :weird: 




تعرض طالب «12 عاماً» للاعتداء من قبل ذويه بالسوط و السكين بحي الإسكان في القطيف.
واكتشف مدير مدرسة الطالب حالة الاعتداء التي تعرض لها أمس




ويش السالفة ..!!

أشوف الطلاب صايرين بس للضرب من قبل الأهالي والمعلمين ..وبعدين يشتكوا من الجيل الجديد ويتسائلوا كيف نحد من العنف والاجرام..........استغفر الله..






*حريق يلتهم الطابق العلوي من رياض القطيف*




يالله ....بس الحمد لله جت على كذا ..كل شي يتعوض الا الارواح...الحمد لله ربي حفظ الاطفال ...





والله شكله هالمواطن يحب زوجته لدرجة انه شق ثوبه علشانها
والا يمكن السالفه علشان منصب وتوابعه 


 :bigsmile: 





*بقرة تعشق الحرية هربت من مسلخ في ألمانيا!* 


ياعلي عورت قلبي البقرة ......قاومت قاومت ...بس لابد من المنية ....إطلاق نار عاد..!! حتى البقر ماسلموااا >> اي تعودنا على قتل بني آدم وقمنا نستغرب من قتل الحيوانات........دنيــــــــا




*أكبر وأحدث عريس في العالم.. صعيدي وعمره 103 أعوام*

هو يعني الله يهنيه ويوفقه وهذا شرع الله ماقلنا شي ..بس وش يبغى في الزواج..وش غرضه....!! الاستقرار مثلاً........!!



عد تراجع مبيعاتها 35 % وقلة وعي التعامل بأجزاء الريال.... شركات مشروبات غازية تمهد لسحب عبوات الـ «ريال ونصف» 


وأخيراً حسوا وتحركوا ...!! خل البيبسي يحطوا ايد على خد ويندبوا حظهم...لعبة هي بريال ونص.. :evil: 







شموع... أبو طارق...ملوك


يعطيكم العافية ع الجهد المُكثّف...

وعساكم ع القوة دوم يارب...


وربي يحفظكم من شر كل خبر سيئ بحق الطاهرين...


تعليقاتكم عجبتني وضحكتني  من قلب  :bigsmile: 


موفقين دوماً...


دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..





> *هيدي  دعوة  حلوة  ((  مقبولة منك ))*



 :grin:   :rose:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نسيم ..

هلا ومرااحب

اي غناتوو لك فتره ماشفناك ياارب تكوني بخير :rose: 

وصح كلامك الأمس غايب الانتحار  :grin: أخاف يعد العده لقدوم عاصف هههه

يعافيك حبيبتي ويحفظك من كل سوء

ولا تطولي علينا الغيااب

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دموووع ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد





> ويش السالفة ..!!
> 
> أشوف الطلاب صايرين بس للضرب



 :grin: صايرين ملطشه بس الأمس
لأنو عادتا هم اللي مومخلين لاتكسير سيارات ولا تخريب مدارس

لدرجة وصلت لمدراء ومديرات المدارس << لاحظتي قلت مديرات  :toung:  يعني حتى البنات طالهم الشغب والعنف

بس اول امس كنت حاطه خبر القبض على مجموعة طالبات بسبب اعمال عنف في مدرسة بالرياض .





> ياعلي عورت قلبي البقرة



اسم الله على قلبك حبيبتي بس ترى هالبقره ماحد فاهمها  :toung:  هي اما تسوي رياضه وتبغى تنحف
أو صابتها صدمه لما دخلت المسلخ وبسبب هالصدمه رجعت لأيام الطفوله
 وطلعت تركض  :grin: تفكر نفسها تلعب بالصيده والكل وراها

يااعمري الله يعافيك ويحفظك من كل سوء ياارب

ولا يحرمنا من اطلالتك الغاليه

يوفقك ياارب لكل خير

----------


## ليلاس

*مشكوـوـوـورييين ع المجهوود الطيب ..*

*الله يعطيييكـمـ العااافية ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------

